# Aeroevan v10-5 kernel and CM72



## Mystique (Jul 29, 2011)

strange random audio phone problem..

Sometimes people on the other side can not hear me..

I was going to try the v10 and see what (if anything) that might change..

Anyone else have any suggestions?


----------



## ALDO101T (May 4, 2012)

i use it the 10.5 kernel with cm7.2 rc3, i've had no problems, good battery life too


----------

